# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Manual de producción del cultivo de Aguaymanto (Physalis peruviana)

## msantini

uchay.jpg   
El aguaymanto (Physalis peruviana L.) pertenece a la familia de las Solanáceas y al género Physalis, cuenta con más de ochenta variedades que se encuentran en estado silvestre y que se caracterizan porque sus frutos están encerrados dentro de un cáliz ó cápsula. Es originaria del Perú, es la especie más conocida de este género. Colombia es el primer productor mundial de aguaymanto, seguido por Sudáfrica. Se cultiva de manera significativa en Zimbabwe, Kenya, Ecuador, Perú, Bolivia y México.    *Descripción Botánica* 
Planta de tipo arbustiva con una raíz fibrosa que se ha encontrado a más de 60 cm de profundidad en el suelo. Posee un tallo algo quebradizo de color verde, con vellosidades de textura muy suave al tacto. Las hojas son enteras, similares a un corazón pubescente y de disposición alterna. 
Las flores son hermafroditas de cinco sépalos, con una corola amarilla y de forma tubular. El fruto es una baya carnosa en forma de globo, con un diámetro que oscila entre 1,25 y 2,5 cm y con un peso entre 4 y 10 g; está cubierto por un cáliz formado por cinco sépalos que le protege contra insectos, pájaros, patógenos y condiciones climáticas extremas. Su pulpa presenta un sabor ácido azucarado (semiácido) y contiene de 100 a 300 semillas pequeñas de forma lenticular.   *Clima y suelo* 
Es un cultivo que se desarrolla muy bien en altitudes altas, entre 1800 y 2800 msnm, con temperaturas promedio entre 13º y 15ºC. La planta es susceptible a temperaturas extremas; las temperaturas muy altas pueden perjudicar la floración y fructificación, así como las temperaturas nocturnas inferiores a 10ºC de manera constante impiden que prospere, igualmente una lluvia persistencia afecta la condición de la planta. 
La temperatura y la luz juegan un papel muy importante en el tamaño, color, contenido nutricional, sabor y tiempo de maduración del fruto. Para obtener un fruto de buena calidad se requiere una intensidad lumínica equivalente entre 1,500 y 2,000 horas luz/año. La precipitación anual óptima debe oscilar entre 1000 y 2000 mm bien distribuidos a lo largo del año, con una humedad relativa entre 70% y 80%. El suministro de agua durante los períodos secos es importante para evitar que se rajen los frutos.  
La uchuva prefiere aquellos suelos con textura areno-arcillosa con buen drenaje y alto contenido de materia orgánica y un pH que debe estar entre 5.5 y 6.8.  *Reproducción* 
El cultivo se propaga por semilla (sexualmente), procedente de frutos de buen tamaño, completamente maduros, cosechados de plantas vigorosas. Las semillas se extraen y se colocan en un recipiente plástico en el cual se someten a un proceso de fermentación por espacio de 24 a 72 horas, posteriormente, se lavan con agua limpia y se colocan a secar a la sombra sobre un papel absorbente. Una vez secas, se almacenan por 8 días para luego sembrarlas en el semillero con suelo desinfectado. Después de 25 -30 días las plántulas se trasladan a bolsas por un mes, de donde se llevan a campo. Para hacer un mejor manejo del cultivo y obtener fruta de mayor calidad se recomienda el tutorado de las plantas.  *Trasplante y Siembra* 
El trasplante al sitio definitivo se hace cuando la planta alcanza una altura de 15 a 20 cm y tenga de 3 a 4 hojas. Los hoyos deben ser de 30 x 30 cm, en el fondo puede colocarse 2 kg de abono orgánico más 80 g de abono
10-30-10 al momento de la siembra. La distancia más recomendada es de 2.0 x 2.0 m en cuadro para una población de 2.500 plantas/ha. Puede sembrarse en pendientes pronunciadas.  *Cultivo* 
La propagación puede efectuarse tanto por estacas como por semillas. En cultivo, la propagación se realiza normalmente por semillas. Las semillas tiene una tasa de germinación de 75—85% y un tiempo de germinación de 10—15 días. La más alta tasa de germinación ocurre en semillas tomadas de frutos completamente maduros. La tasa de germinación disminuye a mayor tiempo de almacenamiento de las semillas; donde la fermentación del fruto previo a la obtención de las semillas no tiene influencia en la tasa de germinación, lo que para semillas de Solanaceae sería altamente inusual, dado que generalmente, la fermentación del fruto y posterior separación de las semillas conduce a un aumento en la tasa de germinación.  
Las semillas para el cultivo de P. peruviana se obtienen normalmente de frutos fermentados. Para el cultivo se recomienda la instalación de camas de cultivo, desde donde se traspasarán las plantas para ser plantadas en el campo, después de ca. 2 meses, con un tamaño de 20—25 cm. Las semillas pueden también ser sembradas a 2—3 cm de profundidad en turba y mantenidas con bastante humedad atmosférica, lo que lleva a muy buenas tasas de germinación. Para la plantación en el campo se prepararán hoyos de 40 x 40 cm de ancho, que se fertilizarán previamente con humus de lombriz y compost o con fertilizante sintético. La siembra directa en el campo no se recomienda, entre otras razones, por el reducido tamaño de las semillas (y de las plántulas), así como a las altas demandas de agua durante la germinación. 
La densidad de plantación es decisiva para obtener altos rendimientos se recomienda una distancia de 40—80 cm entre las plantas y una distancia entre hileras de 50—90 cm. En Bulgaria, los más altos rendimientos se han obtenido con distanciamientos de 50 x 70 cm. Adicionalmente, se puede mostrar que el transplante adicional de las plantas en macetas más grandes antes de la plantación tiene una influencia determinante en el desarrollo morfológico (la que continúa después de la plantación en el campo) y en la producción. 
El transplante lleva a un aumento de la producción en ca. 25%. La influencia del distanciamiento entre plantas en la composición fitoquímica es reducida, con valores un poco mejores en plantas transplantadas. En Nueva Zelanda se ha mostrado que el más alto rendimiento por planta se alcanza con distanciamientos de > 0,6 m. Menores distancias llevan a plantas más altas y más alta producción total, pero las labores de manejo se hacen más difíciles. El desbroce se realiza normalmente en forma manual. En Nueva Zelanda se pudo mostrar que el cultivo bajo suelo con acolchado plástico („PE-Mulch“) lleva a un mayor crecimiento, más altos rendimientos y a una mejor relación entre biomasa vegetativa y producción de frutos. El acolchado vegetativo no sólo oprime las malezas, sino que además incrementa las temperatura del suelo, mantiene la humedad y previene en contacto de los frutos con el suelo y con ello su posible contaminación.  
El tiempo de cultivo entre la germinación de la semilla y los primeros frutos cosechables es de ca. 9 meses. El tiempo de producción del cultivo desde la aparición los primeros frutos cosechables es de 9—11 meses adicionales. Después de ese tiempo tanto la productividad de las plantas, así como la calidad de los frutos disminuye, a pesar que el cultivo se puede mantener por los siguientes dos a tres años. Para la fertilización del cultivo se recomienda utilizar 1,5 kg de compost y humus de lombriz por planta cada tres meses, o 1—1,5 L de abono líquido fermentado cada 15—20 días. En Cajamarca (Perú), se evaluó la respuesta de la mejor dosis de abonamiento con gallinaza en el rendimiento de P. peruviana, en tres ecotipos, concluyéndose que los mejores resultados se obtuvieron cuando se usó entre 2—3 kg de gallinaza por planta, dando rendimientos promedio entre 9,77—10,05 t ha-1. 
Physalis peruviana es una planta de crecimiento rápido, que en la naturaleza crece normalmente apoyada en otras plantas y ese hábito es en el cultivo algo problemático. Por lo tanto, en cultivos, la planta no puede ser plantada libre, sino que requiere un apoyo. Para este propósito se puede instalar cables de apoyo a ambos lados de las hileras de plantación (38). Con apoyo, las plantas pueden alcanzar un altura de hasta 2,5 m. Normalmente, algunos ejes adquieren dominantes y suprimen la ramificación de otros. La mayoría de las plantas desarrollan 4 ó 5 ejes en cultivo. Con la poda y variación de la densidad de plantación se puede influenciar el crecimiento de la planta. Frecuentemente, las plantas reciben una poda profunda después de la primera cosecha, con el objeto de alcanzar una producción optima de frutos y de simplificar los cuidados culturales. Un estudio africano mostró que una aplicación de ácido giberélico (GA3) bajo condiciones de invernadero afecta positivamente la productividad. El tratamiento de las plantas con 100 ppm GA3 una semana después de la plantación lleva a un aumento significativo en el número de frutos (303 por planta), a una ramificación más profusa y a plantas más grandes.  
Para la investigación de la influencia de la altitud en la cantidad y calidad de frutos, dos ecotipos diferentes fueron cultivados a dos altitudes diferentes (2300 y 2690 msnm). En el lugar de menor altitud se muestra un incremento notorio de beta-caroteno y un incremento pequeño en alfa-caroteno y betacriptoxantina. La altitud no tuvo influencia en el contenido de vitamina C ni en el contenido de los ácidos orgánicos estudiados. Con mayores altitudes se pudo mostrar una disminución en la producción de frutos, principalmente debido a un menor número de frutos. Asimismo, el tiempo necesario para el desarrollo de los frutos es más corto a menor elevación, así como aumenta la formación de sacarosa y la proporción de materia seca en el fruto. La producción de glucosa y fructosa en el fruto no fueron influenciadas por la altitud.  *Labores culturales* 
La poda en el cultivo de la uchuva es una de las prácticas más recomendadas porque tiene efecto sobre el tamaño del fruto, mejora la arquitectura de la planta y ayuda en la efectividad del sistema de tutorado. La poda de formación consiste en eliminar los brotes ó chupones que se producen en la base del tallo principal hasta los primeros 40 cm de altura con el fin de disminuir la humedad relativa dentro del cultivo y la presencia de enfermedades. La poda de mantenimiento ó sanitaria es la más importante y consiste en remover ramas secas, viejas y enfermas de la planta con el propósito de disminuir las fuentes de inóculo de las principales enfermedades. 
Las plantas de uchuva se deben sostener mediante tutores y amarres debido a que cuando están en producción alcanzan demasiado peso, ocasionando volcamientos y ruptura de ramas. El sistema más utilizado es el que permite la formación de la planta en “V”, que facilita la disponibilidad de la luz y favorece la aireación del cultivo. La fertilización en plena producción se realiza cada dos meses, aplicando 200 g de 10-30-10 al suelo. Bajo condición orgánica se mantiene con abono compost cada dos meses.  *Plagas y enfermedades* 
La pulguilla (Epitrix sp.) es un abejoncito de la familia Chrysomelidae, de apenas 2 mm de longitud, que ocasiona daños en la lamina de las hojas, las cuales consisten en pequeños orificios ó perforaciones. La mosca blanca (Trialeuroides vaporariorum) se localiza en el envés de la hoja, encontrándose desde huevos hasta adultos. El daño consiste en que la mosca chupa la savia para su alimentación, pudiendo transmitir algún virus.
El desarrollo del cultivo permite por sí mismo mantener un buen control de malezas. Se recomienda cosechar y destruir los frutos afectados por la plaga. Una de las enfermedades más común es la Alternaria sp., esta se presenta en el campo afectando las hojas más viejas. Se inicia con pequeñas manchas de color negro que coalescen (se unen) hasta necrosar la hoja.   *Producción* 
El período útil de producción de la planta es de nueve a once meses desde el momento de la primera cosecha. A partir de ese momento disminuye tanto la productividad como la calidad de la fruta. La literatura reporta un rendimiento promedio estimado entre 14 y 18 t/ha. Es recomendable conservar la uchuva en su cápsula, ya que su remoción afecta significativamente el aspecto del producto y su conservación durante el almacenamiento.  *Cosecha y rendimiento* 
Los frutos son cosechables cuando el color del cáliz pasa de verde a dorado-café, normalmente después de un período de desarrollo de 60—80 días. El peso del fruto sigue subiendo durante todo el período de desarrollo y maduración. Bajo buenas condiciones de cultivo, los frutos más grandes se obtienen en la primera cosecha. También la más alta cantidad de frutos se alcanza en la primera cosecha. La cosecha de una planta individual puede elevarse hasta 300 frutos. Los rendimientos de cosecha son altamente variables, especialmente dependiendo de los cuidados culturales realizados. En cultivos bien cuidados se puede obtener hasta 20 t/ha. La cosecha comienza siete a nueve meses después de la siembra. 
La cosecha se realiza, dependiendo de las condiciones climáticas en la región andina, entre marzo y junio. La cosecha se realiza en forma sucesiva, con una recolecta de bayas cada dos a tres semanas. A diferencia de la mayoría de las bayas, los frutos maduros pueden permanecer en la planta algunas semanas sin que se deterioren ni caigan. Una cosecha mecanizada (con máquinas cosechadoras) de los frutos no es técnicamente posible. Además, sólo la cosecha manual asegura una obtención de frutos con el cáliz sin daño, el que es decisivo para su buena comercialización. Se recomienda colocar mallas plásticas debajo de las plantas durante la cosecha con el objeto de facilitar las labores de colecta de frutos y evitar su contacto con el suelo.  *Poscosecha* 
Los frutos cosechados se pueden almacenar por un tiempo relativamente largo, pero siguen madurando después de la cosecha. El proceso de maduración lleva, incluso cuando el fruto todavía está en la planta, a un notorio aumento en CO2 y en la producción de etileno, así como a un desfase en los perfiles de pectinas y, con ello, a un ablandamiento estructural del fruto. La producción de etileno varía fuertemente en diferentes cultivares y dependiento del estado de madurez del fruto. Además, hay indicaciones que la producción de etileno varía de acuerdo con la temperatura del ambiente. En experimentos se muestra que la concentración de etileno es mayor en cosechas estivales que en cosechas invernales (cultivo en Argentina).  
A través de la aplicación de etilenoantagonistas (1-metilciclopropeno), se retraza el comienzo de la producción climática de etileno en frutos verdes inmaduros y frutos verdes maduros, dependiendo de las dosis de aplicación, y en frutos amarillos o anaranjados maduros se logra disminuir la concentración. El tratamiento con 1-MCP no impide el proceso de pudrición de los frutos durante el almacenamiento, pero reduce la frecuencia. Por otro lado, se ha podido mostrar en otros frutos que, a través de un tratamiento con el regulador de crecimiento Ethephon previo a la cosecha, se puede incrementar la solubilidad de las pectinas. 
El tiempo de almacenamiento de los frutos con cáliz es de ca. un mes, mientras que los frutos sin cáliz son almacenables solo 4—5 días, porque al extraer el cáliz se daña la base del fruto. El tiempo almacenamiento posible depende de las condiciones de cultivo, la humedad del cáliz durante la cosecha y el tamaño del fruto. Frutos más grandes tienden a agrietarse. El daño o remoción del cáliz impide el almacenaje. En un recipiente sellado en atmósfera seca, los frutos se mantienen por unos meses, bajo una temperatura de 2 °C pueden ser almacenados por cuatro a cinco meses; sin embargo, bajo esas condiciones pueden eventualmente aparecer infecciones fúngicas como Penicillium o Botrytis.  *Fuente: portalfruticola.com| INTA Costa Rica, Proyecto Perúbiodiverso* Temas similares: Artículo: El Aguaymanto (Physalis Peruviana L.) orgánico del Perú Fotografía Publicitaria: Aguaymanto, Inka Berries, Golden berries  (Physalis Peruviana) Manual de Cultivo de Aguaymanto Aguaymanto - Physalis Peruviana Vendo Aguaymanto (Physalis Peruviana) Fresco

----------

